# externe jar's



## Generic1 (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wo gibt man am Besten die externen jar's hin, macht man sich da einen eigenen lib Ordner, wo man diese hineingibt oder wie macht man das am Besten bzw. sollen die jar's unterhalb vom WEB-INF- Ordner liegen?
Besten Dank!!,


----------



## mvitz (23. Mai 2010)

Wenn es eine Webapplikation ist, dann müssen diese unter WEB-INF/lib liegen, sonst werden die nicht geladen.


----------



## FArt (25. Mai 2010)

mvitz hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es eine Webapplikation ist, dann müssen diese unter WEB-INF/lib liegen, sonst werden die nicht geladen.



Sollten dort liegen bzw. liegen dort in der Regel. Viele Applicationserver bieten aber noch alternative Möglichkeiten an (z.B. mittels EARs) oder gar über EARs hinweg.


----------

